# Newbie in search...



## LovelyLauraB (Apr 4, 2010)

...of Ripe Peach blush, was recommended to come here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm excited to join the community...like most 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Laura xxx


----------



## n_c (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## LindaP (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## bumblebees24 (Apr 4, 2010)

Welcome!!


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 5, 2010)

welcome aboard!


----------



## feeorin (Apr 5, 2010)

welcome to spektra!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Apr 6, 2010)

to Specktra!!  Sorry don't have any Ripe Peach!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 7, 2010)

to the forum! good luck with the ripe peach hunt!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 10, 2010)

If you have 50 posts here on Specktra you can take a look at the Clearance Bin for Ripe Peach!


----------



## Hypathya (May 3, 2010)

Hi Laura!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy the site!


----------

